# Gary Fisher Klunker...



## firebike7 (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone know where I could find one? thanks.


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

A Gary Fisher dealer?


----------



## firebike7 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think they were a 1996 -97 only deal. Used is going to be the only way...


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Build your own...the link is actually one of my ebay saved searches for vintage bicycle.

Complete Bicycles [vintage]

https://collectibles.search.ebay.co...catZ156524QQsspagenameZSTRKQ3aMEFSRCHXQ3aSRCH

Eventually I think I may want to buy/build myself a "Rat Rod"


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

You don't buy a "klunker." It's like the early days of surfing, where you found the tree, cut it down, dragged it to the beach and carved a surfboard.

Gary was not even the ultimate master of klunker construction. That title falls to the guy who shared the house with Gary and me, Alan Bonds.

Take yourself immediately to this site, and learn from Yoda himself.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Gary Fisher made some 'Klunkers' in the 90's:
http://www.bikepedia.com/Search.aspx?Q=Gary+Fisher+Klunker
http://www.mombat.org/1996_Fisher_Klunker.htm

Second hand 'Klunker's' can be found for sale:
http://detroit.craigslist.org/bik/939982543.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-Replica-Gary-Fisher-Klunker-LTD-Edition_W0QQitemZ330274956367


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Listen to Repack Rider.*

This guy was at ground zero when it hit the fan in NoCal. If I had known what was coming, I would have begged to stay in Santa Cruz as a kid instead of moving to Alaska. It is clear to me that there were several people involved in the evolution of the sport. (and not just in Cali.)


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

damion said:


> This guy was at ground zero when it hit the fan in NoCal. If I had known what was coming, I would have begged to stay in Santa Cruz as a kid instead of moving to Alaska. It is clear to me that there were several people involved in the evolution of the sport. (and not just in Cali.)


As I understand it there were some east coast riders doing the same thing at the same time independantly of fisher.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*my point exactly.*



jeffgothro said:


> As I understand it there were some east coast riders doing the same thing at the same time independantly of fisher.


I am sure that there were some canadians and euros going off roading at the same time. (and earlier)


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

damion said:


> I am sure that there were some canadians and euros going off roading at the same time. (and earlier)


My dad tells me stories of how in the 40s and 50 him and his frends would get bikes out of the junkyard and strip them down. They would take all the fenders and stuff off then put big tires on them to ride the trails in Wissahickon Park in philly.


----------



## NormanF (Mar 15, 2007)

Try eBay. I got one and its a sweet, unique bike. I've forgotten it was made in Taiwan. Has Gary Fisher's signature on it, a homage to the first souped-up Schwinn Excelsior Cruiser mountain bike lore said he found in a farmer's chicken coop. Built it up and modded it and so the first mountain bike was born! I love mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

firebike7 said:


> Anyone know where I could find one? thanks.


Alan Bonds shared the house with me and Gary Fisher in the '70s. He built the nicest "clunkers" ever, and is the worldwide master of the craft, since Gary hasn't built one in 30 years.

Here is his website, and here is the page of clunkers for sale.


----------



## Good Investment (May 29, 2011)

*Update*

Firebike7... I've got one (Gary Fisher Klunker) if you're still interested. I'm the original owner and the bike's in "like new" condition. It's a beautiful bike and it's never been off road -- only ridden on the streets of my neighborhood in LA. Leave your email address for photos. I've tried listing on MTBR classifieds, but the system doesn't seem to be working properly and no one at MTBR responded to my email regarding the problem.


----------



## cadtorque (Jun 27, 2010)

Good Investment: do you still have the Gary Fisher Klunker that you were trying to sell. I have a fondness for these bikes b/c as a late teen, i was partying with a friend who had one (that i loved) and through a contest of jumping it over a campfire, we bent the fork and the bike went drastically downhill from there. long story short: i've wanted one since. if you still have it, and want to sell it, reply to this post. I tried pm you, but since i'm new here, i can't pm or include an email address 'til i have 10 or more posts... thanks.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Alan Bonds shared the house with me and Gary Fisher in the '70s. He built the nicest "clunkers" ever, and is the worldwide master of the craft, since Gary hasn't built one in 30 years.
> 
> Here is his website, and here is the page of clunkers for sale.


Mr. Bonds ain't messin' around. Nice stuff. If only I could find the time to modify my '55 Spitfire...


----------



## Good Investment (May 29, 2011)

cadtorque: I've decided to put the bike (Gary Fisher Klunker -- '96/'97) up for sale on MTBR classifieds, but I wanted to give you first shot at it. I've done some research and, given the condition, age and rarity of these bikes being offered for sale, I'm asking $5,000 OBO.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Interested to see what you two post whores come up with.


----------



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anybody know what GF Klunkers are going for? I forgot I had one new in the box (came across it putting some holiday stuff away) and was wondering what the value is. I've heard from a couple of hundred all the way up to a couple thousand dollars. IthinkI also have the dealer advertising poster as well. Just curious. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## shoefnik (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a Gary Fisher Klunker that I'd consider parting with for cash or trade. Everything but the pedals are original. The tires still have little nubs on them - I'm sure it has far less than 100 miles on it. It's not perfect but is in VERY nice condition. I love this bike but I need a mountain bike more than I need a cruiser.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## manfred55 (Apr 8, 2012)

we have also a Gary Fisher Klunker bike 96/97 build, in perfect Condition. It has still less than 100miles on the whole bike. It´s in very good condition, but in Germany. we like to sell it. we have also the original user guide. best offer over 900 USD ask for more pictures


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Alan Bonds Clunker Site is great for build ideas --> Alan Bonds CLUNKERS: tips and tricks

Just picked up a retro raleigh with some cool ACS BMX stem and bars and a springer seat that's cool that i might set up as a bomber clunker. I also have a vintage mystery frame that takes 700c and 26" wheels and might adapt some 700c tandem wheels w/ drum brakes off a Gitane tandem I have for it which would make it a 29er clunker, but I don't want to have to sacrifice the tandem for it.... Maybe store them both in the same place and have a wheel swap strategy....


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

That'd be an awesome project to tinker with! Holy cow.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

Video: Klunking 2 - Pinkbike
if you dont want to spend 5gs on a cruiser


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fisher Klunker thread revival! I've got one of these and I really like it. I don't like to ride the 'real' old iron too bike much, so this is sort of a compromise. My Fisher came with 7-spd GripShift, which was odd, so I put on Suntour XC thumbies and levers right away. The stem/bar combo was really funky, so I went with some clear coated steel MX bars from Al's Rapid Transit with Preston Petty Hex Grips and an old Schwinn BMX 4-bolt style stem. The Schwinn stem had a hole for a canti cables drilled in it, which was nice.. I got rid of the guide. mounted a spacer there and got a really nice, straight drop to the 'Y' up front. Now it's a really reliable multi-speed, old-style bike that I enjoy and I'm not afraid to beat on. I tried to post a pic, but Photobucket is running a beta test and it's not working or me. There's some shots on the Klunkerz facebook page here... https://www.facebook.com/klunkerz?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Kabeez (Dec 10, 2021)

firebike7 said:


> Anyone know where I could find one? thanks.


I have one for sale.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

OP asked that 13 years ago...


----------



## Dodger John (Dec 14, 2021)

Kabeez said:


> I have one for sale.
> View attachment 1960994


I like it


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

firebike7 said:


> Anyone know where I could find one? thanks.


Retrotec... 
Retrotec Bikes

Far groovier.

Wish Cook Brothers was still a thang tho'.


----------

